

European Space Agency (ESA.INT) Hacked – Full Disclosure - kmfrk
http://tinkode27.baywords.com/european-space-agency-esa-int-hacked-full-disclosure/

======
beaumartinez
These are just account logins (and not "disclosure" on how the break-in was
accomplished).

I see no real use in this other than to create havoc.

~~~
hyyypr
Agreed, so now a whole bunch of script kiddies have access to the root
accounts on services from the ESA servers ? And they don't know it yet (given
that it's sunday).. ?

